# Aged Parent Visa SubClass 804 - Wait Times



## meygha

Hi Cummunity members,
In Jan 2010 we had applied for my in-laws' Aged Parent 804 visa. In Jan 2018 they were both granted a multiple entry bridging visa (Class WB) valid for 5 years until Jan 2023.

Today I saw the below in the immigration website:





Parent visas queue release dates


See information on queue release dates and processing times for parent visas.




immi.homeaffairs.gov.au













From this it appears that my in-laws' application falls within the "has been released for final processing" category.

Can anyone in similar circumstances or in the know advice me as to a) how long it should now take before the grant of the 804 visa. and b) Is there any advantage in my in-laws being on-shore during the current period (they went overseas pre-covid and got stuck overseas for last 18 months) or it doesn't really matter? c) Whether anyone has recently been granted a 804 Visa and if so what was the application date? 

I look forward to your wise counsel. 

Regards

Gana


----------



## marsrover42

Hi, from 2010 to 2018, did yours parents stay onshore? If so, how? Did they get another visa prior to the bridging? Thanks


----------

